# négation : ne ... pas / ne... rien / ne ...aucun /... (¿dos partículas necesarias?)



## herreros

Hola a todos, ¿qué tal? soy nuevo en este foro y anque ya mandé un mensaje para perguntar una cosilla, empiezo este tema, a ver si sería posible que alguien me ayudara con ésto.

Tengo algunas nociones de francés, puesto que di clases en instituto, pero luego he perdido el contacto con el idioma que ahora quiero retomar.
Estoy leyendo textos, ya que algún nivelillo sí que tengo, pero hay (entre otros muchos aspectos) un tema que no consigo aclarar: es el de la negación en francés.
Sé que se hace con las partículas "ne" y "pas", esta última sustituible por "rien", "plus", etc...
Sin embargo, quería saber cuáles son las reglas y si existe excepciones, ya que hay muchos textos en los que creo que falta una partícula, y es algo que me descoloca.
También hay otro aspecto, como cuando desaparece el "ne" y se queda sólo el "pas" (por ejemplo, uno que vi hace poco, "pas de politique!")

Sé que esto son dudas de un francés muy elemental, pero bueno, quería reanudar el aprendizaje de este idioma de nuevo, después de casi 8 años, y este tema siempre me ha generado muchas dudas.

Si alguien pudera ayudarme o conoce algún recurso (web o en papel, me da igual) le estaría muy agradecido

Sin más, muchas gracias por adelantado a todo el mundo.


----------



## cassan

Voici ces links

http://personales.mundivia.es/jcnieto/gramar/gramaire.htm

http://french.about.com/library/weekly/bltopicsub-n.htm

En el segundo link, encontraras respuesta a todas tus preguntas, solo que las explicaciones están en ingles.

salut et bon courage


----------



## spench

Tus preguntas son muy vagas pero cada negacion en frances tienen una traduccion precisa... Por ejemplo "pas de politique" es "no politica", se nos olvidamos del "ne" porque no hay verbo.
De manera general es asi:

ne + verbo + particula

Los principales:
je ne bois pas = no bebo
je ne bois plus = ya no bebo
je ne bois rien = no bebo nada
je ne bois guère = no bebo mucho

Saludos !


----------



## jeansolpartre

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, políglotas y demás especies  :

A ver, tengo una duda. El segundo día de mi clase de francés me ensañaron que (básicamente) la negación se hace con '*ne*' antes del verbo y '*pas*' después. Pero desde entonces no paro de encontrarme expresiones en las que pasan olímpicamente del 'ne', como por ejemplo:

'Je sais pas jouer aux échecs' o
'J'aime pas les gens qui usurpent mon identité'

¿Qué pasa aquí? ¿Alguien me puede explicar la norma, svp?


Hasta pronto  .


----------



## Deftona

Aja, yo también tengo una duda así, o no sé, o algo parecido... para decir "Yo no hablo francés" tienes que decir "Je ne parle pas français" porque aqui se pone "ne" y "pas" entonces??


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Bueno, básicamente pasa que en la habla cotidiana se omite el "ne".
"Je ne parle pas français" o "Je parle pas français" tiene el mismo sentido...es que el primero es lo màs correcto (y hay que utilizarlo en situaciones formales, hablando con un profesor en la universidad o en reuniones de trabajo) mientras que el segundo se utiliza cuando se habla en familia, con amigos etc.

Lo que pasa es que lo que transmite el sentido de "negaciòn" es sobre todo el "pas" ... por eso el "ne" se omite con mucha frecuencia.
Espero que os ayude 

PS perdonad los acentos, sé que deberìan ser agudos!


----------



## aldito

Efectivamente en el hablar cuotidiano se comen el "ne", pero hace parte de toda negación escrita: ne... pas , ne... rien, ne... jamais.

Je n'aime pas ...
Je ne sais rien
Il n'a jamais joué....


----------



## niko

DrLindenbrock said:


> Lo que pasa es que lo que transmite el sentido de "negaciòn" es sobre todo el "pas" ... por eso el "ne" se omite con mucha frecuencia.



Usted tiene razón... Pero hay una pequeña excepción : en francès literario, se encuentra el contrario 
Es "un poquito" anticuado, pero se puede leer cosas como "Je ne sais pourquoi il agit ainsi"


----------



## epfdc

Hola a todos,

Creo recordar que determinados verbos, como son "savoir" y "pouvoir" pueden además omitir el "pas". De todas maneras, el "ne" sólo se omite en lenguaje coloquial o literatura cuando pretenden imitar dicho lenguaje...


----------



## zopita

totor said:


> El diccionario razonado de sinónimos de H. Bénac dice de _*bredouiller*, parler si vite qu'on prononce mal et qu'on ne peut être compris,_ y lo ejemplifica con _bredouiller une prière._
> 
> Y de _*bafouiller*, parler d'une façon confuse, incohérente, embarrassée par émotion ou par manque de clarté dans la pensée: Il ne sait que dire. Il bafouille._


 
Hola a todos, salut!

totor hace extrae las definiciones del diccionario que menciona, y en ellas se lee:
_et qu'on ne peut être compris_
_Il ne sait que dire_

¿Por qué no aparece una segunda partícula negativa? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Maimai

Hola
es muy sutil:
En el primer ejemplo, se puede anadir "pas" sin cambiar el sentido
asi: Il ne peut pas être compris

el segundo: Il ne sait que dire
si quieres anadir "pas", debras decir: Il ne sait pas quoi dire
creo que la diferencia es en el estilo, la primero es mas "eleveda", la segunda mas usada

espero que te ayudé...
saludos


----------



## benjamine

Cuando _pouvoir_ va seguido de un infinitivo se puede no poner el "_pas_". El nivel de lengua es entonces más elevado.


----------



## esteban

Y si al contrario se omite la partícula ne, el registro de lengua es coloquial. En el francés hablado (a menos de que sea en un contexto sumamente formal) suena casi forzado utilizar la forma completa ne...pas.

"Tu vas pas me faire la tête (ou "me faire la gueule") toute la soirée quand même!"

"¡Tampoco es para que me pongas mala cara (o "que me pongas cara de culo") toda la noche!"

Saludos

esteban


----------



## zopita

Gracias a todos 
Salut!


----------



## denu1986

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
"À mon avis, il ne faut pas interdire la télévision aux enfants, il faut qu´on les avertit des contenus de certains types d´émissions et leur conseiller de *ne les regarder pas". *

Est-ce que j´ai bien écrit cette phrase? Ou on devrait dire "et leur conseiller de *ne pas les regarder".*

Merci!!


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Voici ma proposition :

À mon avis, il ne faut pas interdire aux enfants de regarder la télévision. Il faut les mettre en garde contre certains types d'émission et leur conseiller de *ne pas les* regarder.


----------



## rhrs1987

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour à Tous! 
Hola a Todos! 

Llevo estudiandio francés de hace unos meses para acá, y todavía hay algo que me resulta "extraño".La negación en francés, me atrevo a presumir, puede resultar difícil o hasta extraña para aquellos que hablamos español de nacimiento. No es fácil entender (por lo menos, para mí) por qué el "_ne_" debe ir después acompañado del "_pas_". No sé si eso tiene una particular razón de ser. ¿Existe alguna razón de lógica, histórica, etimológica, etc, por la cual el francés debe valerse de *2* elementos de negación para hacer una sencilla frase de negación? cuando en español, italiano, portugués (y otras lenguas románticas) se valen de *sólo 1*... (no, non, nao...)

Si uno se pone a pensar de la manera más "sencilla", me vería inclinado a escribir, por ejemplo: "je ne mange" (sin el "pas"). Será que el "ne" no tiene una connotación negativa lo "suficiente fuerte" y es por eso que el "pas" entra en juego?  Para un hispanoparlante, el "ne", por intuición, supone que significa "no"... ¿pero el "pas"? 

ATTENTION!: NO estoy condenando el francés ni estoy sugiriendo que me resulta un fastidio el "pas" ni nada de eso. NO busco insultar o someter a juicio tan bella lengua como lo es el francés (por algo la estudio!) Es simplemente una curiosidad existencial que tengo =)

J'espère que mon fil n'est pas fatiguant à lire... Je vous remercie vos réponses! =)

Merci d'avance!


----------



## swift

Buenos días Rhrs:

Fíjate que el francés es de lo más extravagante. "Ne" et "pas" prennent le verbe en sandwich, como diría cierto profesor . ¿Y por qué dos partículas para la negación? La razón nos la da la gramática histórica: "pas" significaba originalmente "paso": Je ne marche pas = No camino (ni un) paso. Existían otras negaciones, como "ne... goutte": Je ne bois goutte = No bebo (ni una) gota; "ne... miette": Je ne mange miette = No como (ni una) migaja.

¡Tan extravagante es el francés que, actualmente, la tendencia es omitir el "ne", y conservar el "pas"! En el habla oral, es común escuchar: "Je vois pas", en lugar de "Je ne vois pas".

¿Qué te parece?

Saludos,


swift


P.D. Quisiera añadir algunas reflexiones:

Existen varios morfemas de negación, en francés. La negación más plena es "non", que rechaza de plano la expectativa del locutor:

- ¿Vienes conmigo a la playa?
- No.

También existen los morfemas "ne ... pas", "ne ... rien", "ne ... aucun", etc. En el caso de "ne ... pas", y de la negación con dos partículas en general, el "ne" cumple una función de "anunciar" la negación; el "pas" remata esa negación. Podemos decir, entonces, que "ne" es una "pre-negación" y "pas" la negación principal. Eso explica el hecho de que en la lengua oral se permita la negación sin la partícula de pre-negación "ne": _pas _lleva todo el peso semántico de la negación.

Espero no haberte complicado la existencia .

Saludos,


swift


----------



## blink05

Te invito, si tienes tiempo, a extender tu comentario a ne...guère y ne...point.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Ya que lo pides...

"Ne ... guère" es una negación _atenuada_, que se corresponde con la forma afirmativa "à peine":

- On ne te voit guère.
- Vous en souffrez à peine.

En el caso de "ne ... point", se trata de una forma arcaica, y en algunos casos regional, que se ha vuelto rara (salvo en la lengua escrita; o en la lengua oral, para producir un efecto "humorístico" o para reforzar su opinión: je ne suis point vexé).

Otra negación empleada a veces con tono humorístico: je n'y vois goutte = no veo (ni) gota. En Costa Rica, existe la expresión "ni papa": no entiendo ni papa. _Je ne comprends patate ? _ También existe la expresión "ni jota", de uso en muchos países de Hispanoamérica.

Si tienes más preguntas, no dudes en hacérnoslas saber.

Saludos,


J.


----------



## blink05

Gracias por tu respuesta.

En realidad, conozco el sentido y la utilización de las expresiones. Esperaba más bien un comentario sobre los orígenes: el de "point" ya lo puedo imaginar tras tu post anterior, pero el de "guère" no lo veo para nada.

Así que si tienes información al respecto, bienvenida será.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Hola Blink:

¿Ya le preguntaste al viejo amigo?

http://www.cnrtl.fr/etymologie/guère


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_...y todavía hay *algo* que me resulta "extraño"._

Tienes suerte... soy francófono de nacimiento (así como hispanófono) desde hace 52 años y tengo *muchos algos* del francés que me resultan extraños. 

Yo que tú, no me preocuparía tanto por la doble negación.
¡Esa fiera puede domarse! 
Los enlaces de los colegas son muy útiles, además de lo que aprenderás con tus maestros. (Creo que por ahí se les ha escapado el _ne... jamais_)

Como bien dicen también, en el lenguaje coloquial, suele suprimirse el _ne._

_J'y vais pas._
_Ch'sais pas !_
_Pas question !_

*** Fuera de contexto
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## rhrs1987

Swift y Juan Jacob Vilalta, muchísimas gracias por sus aportes. Una complicación menos para mi existencia jeje 

Merci Beaucoup par vos réponses. 
Bonne Journée!


----------



## piramide1965

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
salut! me viene siempre una duda en las frases de negacion: el uso del "pas" va antes o despues del verbo? ejemplo:
Je ne envie pas de marcher, o se dice: Je ne pas envie de marcher???
Merci


----------



## Sebalo

Va después del verbo: "Je n'*ai pas* envie de marcher". (El verbo es "ai", no es "envie")


----------



## piramide1965

merci beaucoup!


----------



## Étienne256

Le "NE" va toujours avant le verbe et le "PAS" toujours après...
Sachez qu'à l'oral on a tendance à ne pas le dire.


----------



## Paquita

Étienne256 said:


> Le "NE" va toujours avant le verbe et le "PAS" toujours après...


... si le verbe est conjugué..

Avec un infinitif les deux mots "ne pas" se mettent  avant :
"pour ne pas se tromper"
"attention à ne pas confondre"

Así somos


----------



## Étienne256

Je n'y avais pas pensé, désolé.


----------



## Paquita

Il est permis de *ne pas* penser à tout !


----------



## Étienne256

Entre "ne pas penser" et "dire n'importe quoi" ça fait deux n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## mesie

Ne pas se prendre la tête ...


----------



## Vergari

Hola piramide1965:

En las formas verbales compuestas, el "pas" va después del auxiliar.

Ejemplos:

- Il n'a pas aimé le livre tout simplement parce qu'il n'avait pas compris la trame. Mais il ne veut pas vendre le livre. 

Saludos


----------



## Nanon

Étienne256 said:


> Le "NE" va toujours avant le verbe et le "PAS" toujours après... (v. la corrección de Vergari)
> Sachez qu'à l'oral on a tendance à ne pas le dire.



Étienne256, il aurait peut-être fallu dire qu'il s'agit du "ne". En revanche, on ne peut pas ne pas (!) dire "pas". Sinon, on ne comprend pas que la phrase est négative.

Explicación: en el habla se puede omitir el "ne", pero no se debe omitir el "pas".


----------



## Étienne256

Comme d'habitude j'ai toujours tord. La prochaine fois je fermerais ma gueule...


----------



## Nanon

Pas du tout, Étienne. Il faut juste reformuler la phrase pour éviter des erreurs à ceux qui apprennent, mais tu as *raison * de signaler qu'à l'oral, peu de personnes disent "ne".


----------



## Étienne256

C'est bien dommage...
La prochaine fois j'essayerais de faire attention à ce que je NE fasse PLUS d'autres erreurs de ce type !


----------



## wildan1

Nanon said:


> Étienne256, il aurait peut-être fallu dire qu'il s'agit du "ne". En revanche, on ne peut pas ne pas (!) dire "pas". Sinon, on ne comprend pas que la phrase est négative.
> 
> Explicación: en el habla se puede omitir el "ne", pero no se debe omitir el "pas".


 
Sauf avec 4 verbes, où la forme négative peut se faire avec_ ne_ et l'ajout de _pas_ est facultatif (registre soigné) :

_savoir, pouvoir, oser, cesser_

_je ne sais _
_je n'ose_
_je ne peux _
_je ne cesse..._


----------



## Étienne256

Je ne sais que répondre à cela...


----------



## swift

Hola:

También hay datos interesantes en este hilo.

Recuerdo que hay más verbos, me parece que Pinairun completó la lista que Pohana mencionó... Aquí.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Étienne256

"Je ne mange miette" ça se dit ça ???
Pas si sûr, je suis français et ça m'a l'air incorrect...
Après je peux me tromper !


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sûr que cela se dise encore de nos jours, à moins qu'on ne veuille produire un effet comique. Cependant, je suis absolument sûr que cette expression est correcte en français.

Attendons toutefois d'autres commentaires.

Cordialement,


swift


----------



## Étienne256

Je pense que "Je ne mange que des miettes" serait beaucoup plus correct !


----------



## swift

Bien sûr, en français actuel. Mais cette proposition transmet une idée différente : je mange seulement des miettes, alors que "je ne mange miette" voulait dire "je ne mange même pas une miette", autrement dit, rien.


----------



## Étienne256

J'ai mieux : "Je n'ai pas une miette". 
Ou encore mieux : "Vous ne me laissez même pas une miette."


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Volviendo al asunto de las dos negaciones en lugar de una sola, también obedece a una simple necesidad de desambiguación fonética:

On aime la soupe./On n'aime la soupe.

A ver quién sería capaz de saber cuál de las dos frases pronunciamos. No hay que olvidar que ante todo un idioma pertenece a la oralidad y si no somos capaces de reconocer al hablar una frase afirmativa de una negativa, vamos por mal camino... Por eso la necesidad de añadir una palabra que nos asegure claramente que estamos frente a una negación.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Étienne256

Se escribe "On aime la soupe" pero se dice "[On n'aime la soupe]".
En francés, se llama la "liaison".


----------



## chlapec

swift said:


> Bien sûr, en français actuel. Mais cette proposition transmet une idée différente : je mange seulement des miettes, alors que "je ne mange miette" voulait dire "je ne mange même pas une miette", autrement dit, rien.


 
Je crois que l'expression originelle était plutôt "je ne mange *mie*".

...
Et on n'a pas encore parlé du *ne* explétif!!


----------



## Étienne256

Possible...


----------



## swift

Gévy said:


> No hay que olvidar que ante todo un idioma pertenece a la oralidad y si no somos capaces de reconocer al hablar una frase afirmativa de una negativa, vamos por mal camino... Por eso la necesidad de añadir una palabra que nos asegure claramente que estamos frente a una negación.


 
También es importante recordar que "ne" se ha convertido en una seminegación, es decir, es un morfema que apenas introduce un enunciado negativo y que requiere de un segundo elemento que lleva la carga semántica de la negación y que lo completa.


----------



## lavecilla

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Comprendo la inquietud de rhrs1987 porque yo mismo, después de varios años de estudio del idioma, olvido con frecuencia el _pas._
Por ello, aprovecho para preguntar:  En una ocasión, hablando con un señor de Lille, le dije: _j'essaie d'arrêter de fumer, mais je ne réussis,  _¿creen ustedes que me entendió?
Y generalizando: ¿Les francophones nos entienden si ponemos el _ne_ pero olvidamos el _pas_  (o jamais, plus, point, etc.)?    (suponiendo que el* ne*se distinga bien, no como en el caso de "on n'aime la soupe). Merci


----------



## hual

lavecilla said:


> Comprendo la inquietud de rhrs1987 porque yo mismo, después de varios años de estudio del idioma, olvido con frecuencia el _pas._
> Por ello, aprovecho para preguntar: En una ocasión, hablando con un señor de Lille, le dije: _j'essaie d'arrêter de fumer, mais je ne réussis, _¿creen ustedes que me entendió?
> Y generalizando: ¿Les francophones nos entienden si ponemos el _ne_ pero olvidamos el _pas_ (o jamais, plus, point, etc.)? (suponiendo que el* ne*se distinga bien, no como en el caso de "on n'aime la soupe). Merci


Hola lavecilla
Hay casos en que la negación, en registro formal, se expresa solamente con "ne", por ej.: _Je ne saurais vous le dire_, _il ne peut faire un pas sans qu'elle s'inquiète_, _elle n'ose parler._ En cualquiera de estas oraciones, sin embargo, podemos añadir "pas". Exceptuando tales usos formales, como asimismo la negación restrictiva "ne ... que" y el "ne" expletivo, en todos los otros casos deberás usar "ne ... pas", a menos que aparezcan otros elementos negativos (_aucun-e, personne, nul, rien, jamais_), en cuyo caso dichos elementos serán incompatibles con el adverbio "pas".
Espero no haber complicado las cosas.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Si solo dices (oralmente) "ne", tardaremos un rato en entender que tu frase es negativa, luego pensaremos, "jejeje, un extranjero que se confunde con el uso de la negación...". Te delatará siempre este error, pero podremos entenderte. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## PMABC

Olvidáis una fenómeno muy curioso de nuestra propia lengua, y es que el español también tiene "restos" de esta misma doble negación.

Una vez una alumno inglés me hizo la misma pregunta que debatís vosotros en este foro, pero en su caso, se refería al español.

"¿Por qué no se puede decir "Yo tengo nada" o "He visto a nadie" o "Te lo diré jamás" o "Tengo ninguno"?, ¿Por qué necesitáis negarlo dos veces en español?"

Mi truco para acostumbrarme a utilizar el binomio "ne-pas" en francés es pensar siempre en estas construcciones en español, espero que a ti te sirvan ; )


----------



## hual

Hola PMABC

¡Muy interesante tu aportación respecto de la doble negación en español!
Me permito recordar que es suficiente que _nadie_, _nada_, _ninguno-a_, _jamás_, _nunca_, etc. se antepongan al verbo, para que desaparezca el adverbio _no_. Ej.: *Nunca* / *jamás* he dicho tal cosa, *nada* le importa.


----------



## lavecilla

Muchas gracias Gévy, hual y PMABC.


----------



## Étienne256

Hola.
Soy francés y hay también la "restriction" que existe en francés. ("ne" y "que")

http://grammaire.reverso.net/3_1_41_ne_que.shtml

Ejemplo : "Je ne man*g*e que les haricots verts..."
En español : "Com*o* solo las judías verdes".


----------



## hual

Étienne256 said:


> Hola.
> Soy francés y hay también la "restriction" que existe en francés. ("ne" y "que")
> 
> http://grammaire.reverso.net/3_1_41_ne_que.shtml
> 
> Ejemplo : "Je ne manque que les haricots verts..." *mange*
> En español : "Come solo las judías verdes". *como *


----------



## Étienne256

Soy francés y hay también la "restriction" que existe en francés. ("ne" y "que")

Bonjour, je suis français et il y a aussi "la restriction qui existe en français. ("ne" et "que").


Et bien ce qu'il me semblait que c'était "como" et pour le "manque" au lieu de "mange" faute de frappe désolé...


----------



## marianomx

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos,

Mi pregunta se refiere al uso del "ne" y cuando va o no acompañado de una negación (pas, jamais, que, etc...)

Sé que existe casos donde usamos la particula "ne" sola, que es el caso del "ne explétif". Me queda claro que este "ne" no expresa de ninguna forma negación.

Ejemplo:
Je vais aller chez toi à moins qu'il ne neige

También sé que a veces el verbo "pouvoir" funciona para negar.
Ejemplo:
-Vous allez nous accompagner?
-Desolé, je ne peux.

Sin embargo me he encontrado en varias ocasiones con la particula "ne" sin alguna negación que la acompañe, y estoy muy seguro de que se trata de una negación. Este texto lo encontré en la obra "une vie" de Guy de maupassant. 

Comme ils vivaient simplement, ce revenu aurait suffi s'il n'y avait eu dans la maison un trou sans fond toujours ouvert, la bonté.

Inicialmente pensé que quizá la negación "sans" era la causa, sin embargo existen oraciones en las que usamos oraciones como ne... pas sans

Ejemplo (Canción emblemática)
Ne partez pas sans moi, laissez moi vous suivre.

Podría alguién explicarme si estoy entendiendo mal algo de lo que puse, o si existen quizá reglas que no conozca respecto al uso del "ne".

Muchas Gracias 

Mariano


----------



## kalamaya

Mariano, dans ton exemple *"Je vais aller chez toi à moins qu'il ne neige"*, le "ne" n'est pas grammatical, ni obligatoire. C'est purement stylistique (langue soutenue).

*Ejemplo:
-Vous allez nous accompagner?
-Desolé, je ne peux.*
Dans cet exemple, l'omission de "pas" est également stylistique, précieux.

*Comme ils vivaient simplement, ce revenu aurait suffi s'il n'y avait eu dans la maison un trou sans fond toujours ouvert, la bonté.*
Ici, si tu mets "pas", il faut remplacer "un" par "de" :
*... s'il n'y avait pas eu dans la maison de trou ...*
Les 2 sont possibles mais le premier est plus soutenu.

En règle générale :
langue familière : tu peux omettre le "ne".
langue standard : il y a toujours les 2 mots de la négation.
langue soutenue : tu peux omettre le "pas".

J'espère que j'ai répondu à tes doutes, sinon n'hésite pas à me demander des précisions.
Maya


----------



## marianomx

Maya, 

merci beucoup, j'ai bien compris, par contre je vais essayer toujours de garder les 2 mots de la négation, comme ca je ne risque pas de me tromper.

Merci encore une fois,

Mariano


----------



## friveraramirez76

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
bon soir, j'ai vu que quelquefois le particule ne utilisée pour faire la négation de un verbe,elle n'est pas utilisée. par exemple: il voit pas la télévision. Je vous demande, c'est bien de le faire comme ça ou est une façon très famillier?. Merci bien à tous pour me repóndre.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Friveramirez:

- Cuando escribes tienes que poner este "ne". es decir que gamaticalmente hablando es lo correcto.

- Al hablar es según te sale o con quién estés.  

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## friveraramirez76

merci bien par ta réponse Gévy mais je crois que je vais continuer à demander pour améliorer mon français


----------



## lia70

Salut,
    Si je dis: "il y a des situations pas faciles", c'est une phrase orale et à l'écrit je doit ajouter: " Il y a des situations (qui ne sont) pas faciles" . Ou on accepte cette expréssion à l'écrit.
Merci


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_Il y a des situations pas faciles._

Voilà, c'est à l'écrit !
Pas de problème.


----------



## Étienne256

Faux.

La bonne réponse est :  Il y a des situations qui ne sont pas faciles"

Après je peux me tromper...


----------



## lia70

Merci bien à tous les deux, je prends l'opinion d'Étienne comme la bonne mais seulement parce qu'elle s'approche plus à mon avis.


----------



## Étienne256

Le manque de négation (enfin du NE quoi...) se traduit par du langage familier de toute façon...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Je ne comprendrai jamais comment peut-on penser que certaines choses peuvent s'écrirent et d'autres pas.

Monsieur Céline doit bien se marrer.


----------



## saintest66

Cher ami Juan Jacobo, on peut TOUT écrire, le problème est de savoir distinguer ce qui est sanctifié par l'usage et semble correspondre à la sagesse populaire, ou au moins à ce qu'elle accepte. Si tu parviens à imposer le passage de la forme directe après une principale qui exige la forme indirecte, tu peux écrire_ "Je ne comprendrai jamais comment peut-on penser"_; certains penseront avec force exemples de maîtres qu'il fallait écrire "_comment on peut penser_" ou bien introduire une forme directe. Quant à Céline, ce grand maître de la langue française, il savait si bien la manier que toutes ses distorsions ne le sont que par référence à une norme qu'il connaît parfaitement et qu'il subvertit à son service personnel et à celui de son idéologie anti-sémite, anti-peuple, anti-tout y compris lui-même, ce qui lui a valu l'absolution des bien-pensants.
Y un saludo.


----------



## Gévy

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> _Il y a des situations pas faciles._
> 
> Voilà, c'est à l'écrit !
> Pas de problème.


Bonjour !

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, JJ, c'est correct. Ça n'a rien à voir avec le ne + verbe. Ce "pas" modifie un adjectif. Nous parlons d'une structure différente.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jprr

Gévy said:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, JJ, c'est correct. Ça n'a rien à voir avec le ne + verbe. Ce "pas" modifie un adjectif. *Nous parlons d'une structure différente.*
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


Bonsoir,
Je suis d'accord... Du reste dans *l'articulation* ce *n*'est *pas une phrase négative*_, mais *affirmative  *_
L'affirmation portant sur "pas facile" pris comme un tout ... ce qui n'est pas forcement _réductible_ à "difficile" 
- de même que quelque chose de "pas terrible" n'a pas pour contraire quelque chose de "terrible".

Après... s'il s'agit d'un courrier protocolaire il vaut sans doute mieux en rester à la double négation, de peur de tomber sur un lecteur peu porté à goûter la créativité dans les nuances


----------



## Paquita

Étienne256 said:


> :  Il y a des situations qui ne sont pas faciles"



Je suis "viscéralemnt" contre la structure "il y a des/un/une ... qui" contre laquelle j'ai lutté pendant des années (surtout quand mes élèves la traduisaient par "hay... que" !!!). 

La présence "d'il y a" n'apporte aucune indication pertinente. Elle alourdit inutilement une phrase qui, de mon point de vue, serait mieux exprimée ainsi :
Certaines situations ne sont pas faciles.

D'accord avec Gévy et Jprr.


----------



## Étienne256

Rien à dire de plus, Paquit a raison... Je me disais bien qu'il y avait un soucis dans la phrase et que ça venait du "Il y a ..."


----------



## ingo9901

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
acabo de leer esta frase ''je me sens pas bien'' mi duda es porque solamente esta ''pas'' y no ''ne'' habia leido la regla de quitar ''pas'' cuando usas ''jamais,rien'' pero nunca de usar solmente ''pas''.  cual es el significado de ''je me sens pas bien''y porque el escritor solamente uso ''pas''???


----------



## wildan1

ingo9901 said:
			
		

> acabo de leer esta frase ''je me sens pas bien'' mi duda es porque solamente esta ''pas'' y no ''ne''


Hola ingo,

El post 9 arriba expliquó que en la conversación a veces desaparece el _ne _


> Le "NE" va toujours avant le verbe et le "PAS" toujours après...
> Sachez qu'à l'oral on a tendance à ne pas le dire.


_Je me sens pas bien = Je *ne *me sens pas bien.

_Lo mismo sí ocurre con_ (ne...) jamais, rien, _etc. : _J'ai rien fait ; j'y vais jamais._


----------



## swift

Hace algún tiempo, decía yo:


swift said:


> "ne" cumple la función de "anunciar" la negación; "pas" remata  esa negación. Podemos decir, entonces, que "ne" es una "pre-negación" y  "pas" la negación principal. Eso explica el hecho de que en la lengua  oral se permita la negación sin la partícula de pre-negación "ne": _pas _lleva todo el peso semántico de la negación.


Saludos,


swift


----------



## tavokiedis

Hola tengo una duda en la negacion por ejemplo en esta frase:
Rien n´est simple au début. Como veran no tiene el ¨pas¨ para negar seria ne... pas , lo cual quisiera saber cuando se usa solo el ¨ne¨ y no el ¨pas¨, Mercia Au revoir!


----------



## hual

Hola,

Con los adjetivos y pronombres indefinidos de significado negativo, como _rien_, _personne_, _aucun_, _nul_, _jamais_, sólo se usa la partícula negativa *ne* delante del verbo.


----------



## solh

Hola! no se si la siguiente frase tiene un sentido positivo o negativo:

En résumé, le deplacement ou movement est la forme accessible du changement, la seule dont nous ayons, sinon une conception nette, du moind une "notion spatiales" et par suite privilegieé, *mais elle ne nous fournit aucun éléments essentiel d'explication.
*

¿La frase quiere decir que esa concepción nos provee o no nos provee de elementos esenciales de explicación?


----------



## Gepo

solh said:


> En résumé, le deplacement ou movement est la forme accessible du changement, la seule dont nous ayons, sinon une conception nette, du moin*s* une "notion spatial*e*" et par suite privilegieé, *mais elle ne nous fournit aucun élément essentiel d'explication.*


No veo que pueda tener un sentido positivo.


----------



## بدر

Buenas tardes:

Igual que en español 'ninguno',el equivalente francés *aucun*tiene un sentido negativo y va precedido de la negación *ne* tal como se ve en el extracto.

Saludos,
بادر


----------

